#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-10
<mikeputnam> http://www.milanese.co.uk/   (press play)
<mikeputnam> if you are so incined
<h00k> mikeputnam: what is this?
<mikeputnam> excellent dub-step from UK
<mikeputnam> h00k: ^
<h00k> aaah.
<h00k> Speaking of, I'm seeing Pendulum open for Linkin Park
<h00k> mikeputnam: ^
<mikeputnam> i'm usually a metal-head.  but for some reason i feel connected to the techno-electronic-dub-digi stuff too
 * mikeputnam <=== old poseur
<mikeputnam> h00k: Pendulum?  linkies for me?
<h00k> hmmm, yes
<h00k> mikeputnam: http://www.google.com/url?sa=t&source=video&cd=6&ved=0CFkQtwIwBQ&url=http%3A%2F%2Fwww.dailymotion.com%2Fvideo%2Fx3wz8y_pendulum-slam_music&ei=DJcqTe6OF4b4nAeryqTAAQ&usg=AFQjCNGAfXnC_CEaxmUy9Ssgzf_eZKYasw&sig2=yjEJB6XvT_84Hg8VWYy7NA
<h00k> uh
<h00k> mikeputnam: http://www.dailymotion.com/video/x3wz8y_pendulum-slam_music
<mikeputnam> "gleaming stars in an insidian sky..."
<h00k> :D
<h00k> It's pretty cool stuff, imho.
<h00k> Looking more forward to seeing linkin park again
<mikeputnam> ha
<mikeputnam> i've never
<mikeputnam> (seen linkin)
<mikeputnam> though I've <3'd tracks of theirs
<mikeputnam> i can dig (read wish i was balsy enough to be)  dancing unabated on an English sidewalk regardless of passerby's.
<h00k> mikeputnam: you know, me too. That video is pretty awesome for that reason.
<mikeputnam> :) F' EM!  [jiggy]
<h00k> Folgers this morning ;(
<h00k> Cool, Ubuntu Hour(Linux discussion) this Saturday, I just sent an email to the mailing list
* h00k changed the topic of #ubuntu-us-wi to: Welcome to the Ubuntu Wisconsin LoCo! | Launchpad: https://launchpad.net/~ubuntu-us-wisconsin | Wiki: http://wiki.ubuntu.com/WisconsinTeam | Forum: http://wisconsinloco.ubuntuforums.org/ | Mailing list: https://lists.ubuntu.com/mailman/listinfo/ubuntu-us-wi
<h00k> time to go do stuff.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-13
<h00k> wooo. this is very excite.
<lostson> what is ?
<h00k> lostson: this channel, obviously
<h00k> DavidLevin: hello
<lostson> ok then
<h00k> heh.
 * h00k sarcasm's
<h00k> confession: I really like Unity so far.
<lostson> i was reading up on some new features that will hit tomorrow not real happy with mono infested banshee being defaulted though
<h00k> Ah, I forgot banshee was mono
<lostson> yep i always rip mono out
<lostson> dont approve of it being used
<lostson> h00k: did you get a Alt+F2 in Unity like in current gnome desktop ? i couldnt get it to work
<h00k> lostson: yeah, I just tested it, it worked
<lostson> auto completion as well
<h00k> for...bash stuffs? yeah, that worked here
<h00k> (I'm on 11.04 at the moment)
<lostson> ok i couldnt get Alt+F2 to work at all then when i did the auto completion was not working
<lostson> hmm come when you can stay longer dwhitfie
<h00k> fine! leave us!
<lostson> well there caught up on news and email for today anyway
<lostson> well i think i am gonna go chase my wife around night all
<h00k> night :)
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-15
<mikeputnam> installing 10.10 netbook onto Dell Mini 9
#ubuntu-us-wi 2011-01-16
<lostson> #trinity-desktop
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-11
<mikeputnam> Sparkfun Free Day tomorrow 9am MST   http://www.sparkfun.com/news/780
<bigbash> In case it wasn't said already, 1 hour left until Sparkfun free-day starts!
<h00k> Hi!
<h00k> bigbash: wait, the what?
<h00k> bigbash: Oh!
<h00k> I'm trying now
<bigbash> h00k, win at all?
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-12
<h00k> zz_bigbash: negative
<h00k> zz_bigbash: I tried for about an hour
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-14
<emefarr> Cheesehead: Nice job on the Ubuntu Days presentation!
#ubuntu-us-wi 2012-01-15
 * Cheesehead drops by the read the scrollbakc
<Cheesehead> emefarr: Thanks
<emefarr> Cheesehead: Just lurking during the last session on cmdline right now.
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-12
<Captain_h00k> \o
<tsimonq2> hey it's Captain_h00k :D
#ubuntu-us-wi 2016-01-16
<tsimonq2> yay for adueppen!
<tsimonq2> oh that's RIGHT...meeting soon :D
<tsimonq2> o/
<tsimonq2> anyone here?
<adueppen> the metting that never happened
<tsimonq2> adueppen: I was here! :P
<adueppen> I was too but kinda busy
<tsimonq2> lol ok
#ubuntu-us-wi 2018-01-08
<Guest6345> hi everyone
